

Why bother learning Clojure? - sethev

A lot of people have explained why they use Clojure. I&#x27;m giving a presentation on Clojure in a couple of weeks and I&#x27;m curious about why people who <i>don&#x27;t</i> yet know Clojure are drawn to it.<p>So the question if you are thinking about learning Clojure: why?
======
lmm
If I had a reason to learn Clojure I'd already have done it.

Why I'm vaguely interested: I enjoy functional programming. Why I haven't: I
couldn't do without Scala's type system.

~~~
sethev
Yeah, a functional language combined with dynamic typing struck me as an odd
combo the first time I encountered it.

------
bachback
I like Rich talks and his main point for his invention seems to be: to get
concurrency right.

Clojure Concurrency
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGVqrGmwOAw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGVqrGmwOAw)

